# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Platy died while giving birth. How to manage this better in future?

## THChoong

This morning, I noticed my heavily pregnant platy breathing heavily near the top of the tank and placed her in an internal breeder tank.

I then left for church service and came back 3 hours later. There were three fries at the bottom of the feeder tank, all were alive. However, the mother fish was lying down and almost dying. 30 minutes later she passed away. 

How can I avoid this in future? Asking because I have another platy that is also pregnant and I guess she is about another week away from giving birth too.

Thanks for all replies.

----------


## Bracehero

How is your tank like? You have a pic?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Interestor

maybe the platy is already sick.
if you see the fish is not active, check water perimeter.

CHeers..

----------


## THChoong

Hi all, thanks for the replies. I guessed I could have stressed the fish when I confined her to the breeder tank.

----------


## Guppendler

I prefer to isolate females that are about to deliver fry into separate tank with lots of plants like hydrilla or guppy grass. The big space with aquatic plants help the female feels safe and secured and also allow the fry to swim far away from their cannabalistic mum.

----------


## Bracehero

> I prefer to isolate females that are about to deliver fry into separate tank with lots of plants like hydrilla or guppy grass. The big space with aquatic plants help the female feels safe and secured and also allow the fry to swim far away from their cannabalistic mum.


Great answer!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ganthet

Hi, I hope this post isn't too late. Personally I have a bad experience with breeder tanks, as one of my platies had a miscarriage when she was confined to the small floating tank. So I suspect these tanks are bad for both mother and fry. 

I would suggest either transferring the pregnant mother to a separate tank as recommended above, or to add a large quantity of moss or other bushy plants to your tank in the short term. This will give the fry places to hide and the breeder tank is unnecessary. I hope this information is helpful for you.

----------


## THChoong

Thanks to all who replied!

Another of my platy just gave birth last week. This time, the mother platy continued life as per normal after giving birth. Some of the fries hid among the plants while some were eaten up. I managed to net nine of the fries and they are growing up well in the breeder tank.

----------


## Guppendler

Congratulations!

----------


## Kohei

I usually don't separate them into a breeder, i just let nature do it's job. just put lots of plants so the fries can hide. This way i dun stress the moms further.

----------


## THChoong

That's what I do now.

----------


## Guppendler

Each method has its merits and demerits. The heavily planted tank method causes the least stress if any to the female but fry recovery can be very tedious and the number of fry harvested would be likely low as many may be eaten by other adults or the mum itself.
Isolating the female to a nursery tank might risk stressing the female but the fry recovery can be as high as 100%

The consensus is breeding trap is the least ideal

----------


## mdm

let nature runs its course...

certainly a planted tank with lots of hiding places for the fry is most suitable

3 months later, the tank will be full of them

----------

